# GG1 salutes retiring K4's



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Enjoy. 



.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Retiring? Where are they off to?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

The end of an era!
BUT where is the catenary?
I wonder if anyone had added overhead 'stuff' to make electrics look more correct?
That would be a lot of work I would think, to look good.
I remember in the smaller scales they used to do it with 'thick' looking stamped out wires.
Thank for the movie,
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, in reality, the scrap yard, here back on the shelf so I can continue to admire them.
David, A life time ago I did it for a small section on an N layout, but the real pick up was still in the wheels. This one has the option for over head wire, I tested it with a metal rule, and it does work. It took most of the day as I have to carry the locomotives up a flight of steps to get outside, the tenders and other light stuff, power supplies etc I just pass through a ground level window. The G had to go back in once to default the QSI as it just stopped??, no light weight there, thank USAT for the foresight to add the carrying handle.
Pete, Mike appreciate the 'likes' glad to see others enjoying them also.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Nick Jr said:


> no light weight there, thank USAT for the foresight to add the carrying handle.


Nick,
That's not a handle, its the pantograph!!!!
Cheers,
David


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nick I assume those are 1:29 AML K4 sparkies?

Are you retiring them? Why? I have a couple, queued up for motor/gearbox swaps.

Greg


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

David, I figured since I had 2 hands, it came with 2 handles?? NO??
Greg, yes they are, back to the shelves as I mentioned, 2 sparks and 1 LS, and they all easily pull my Smooth Sides or Heavyweights with no strain at all.
I double headed them just cause, may want to lower your volume.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You are not retiring them as in not ever using again right? That's what it seemed... is this just winter hibernation? I have 2 also, but my 3.4% grade is just too much for one with stock gearing, so need better gearing.... stock gearing way too high.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

It was just the title of the video. I built all my RR's with as little grade as possible, or adjusted the load so as not to strain the loco. A little TLC goes a long way.


----------



## fredlub (Feb 7, 2010)

David Leech said:


> BUT where is the catenary?
> I wonder if anyone had added overhead 'stuff' to make electrics look more correct?
> That would be a lot of work I would think, to look good.
> Cheers,
> David Leech, Delta, Canada


Hi David,

A friend (here in the Netherlands) has added overhead wires to one of the tracks of his garden railway:




Regards
Fred


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Fred, From the looks of it I am willing to bet the loco is really drawing power from the overhead.
Greg, if you google AML K4 poor performance two came up with fixes, one just a different motor that fit, back in 2017. I've never had an issue, keep an eye on the amp meter.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, well versed on the solutions (that I think will work) ... just hard to find the proper pittman gearhead I want...

could not find the specific threads you talked about,

found one by Ben Shell, that one references me and my pages on the K4, and he did get the gear ratio I suggested, but a longer motor and had to futz putting it in. In fact his pictures show the QSI decoder he bought from me too.

the other post by Michael Glavin again references me and my site...

Thanks Nick,

Greg


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Your the computer guy, broaden your search, there is a whole lot more by others out there.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

My K-4 LS was also a poor runner and could not pull much even with a slight grade, so sold it a year after I bought it. Later RJD


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, I do remember you posting that on this forum. Don't remember any one else that had an issue with the Live Steam ones. Here's mine pulling my 6 axle heavy weights without straining. Has two burners so produces plenty of steam.


----------

